# Replacing hard drive on a 721



## cyderman (Aug 22, 2004)

Anyone tried removing hard drive from 721 (I know it voids warranty) and repacing it? Data is recorded to Hard Drive via satellite for format anyway right?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

No, given the fact that the box can not "see" any satellites without it's software, I have no doubt that the new drive will have to have data preloaded.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

No can do - you're going to have to call Dish and arrainge a swap.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

IF the hard drive is currently working, you could TRY to put it into a computer to see what was on it. SOme say that the 721 uses Linux, but some copy programs will copy a drive sector for sector regardless of what filesystem and partition type is on it. Also, once you open it, you will know what drive they used, and could try to find another one exactly like it. Keep in mind that very few people have played with the 721 in this way due to the high cost. And, like you said, it would void your warrenty, and could fry your box.. The best time to create a copy drive would be right out of the box, so you have a pristine copy ready to go if it fails. Good luck.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

If you DO try this PLEASE post back everything you learn about it, or at least PM a couple of us (the admin's here may not want the info posted publicly).

The 721 DOES use Linux, so a Linux box can at least give you a directory listing.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

It would be great if they could add 721 info to Dishmod and Dishrip groups on Yahoo. It's all 50x stuff there, last time I checked.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As I saw a few times these groups rejected to discuss any aspects of 522 or 721/921 models due DCMA.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

That makes no sense. Why would modifying or ripping from 50x receivers be OK, but doing the same with 522 or 721 be breaking copyright law?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Because the 522, and x21 boxes encrypt the video data.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I wish they put as much effort into making things work properly, as they do into making things a pain in the ass.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

No argument from me.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I love you man.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

garypen said:


> I wish they put as much effort into making things work properly, as they do into making things a pain in the ass.


HO HO HO. you must be talking about D


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Might as well get a PC PVR than go through all of that trouble.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

garypen said:


> I wish they put as much effort into making things work properly, as they do into making things a pain in the ass.


Gary - Did you buy Bob H's rental property...I think he may be rubbing off on you... :lol:


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Hmm. Rent vs. Own. I just don't know.


----------

